# Big pine



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

the flats around the content keys worked well for me a couple years ago


----------



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks finster. I'm hoping the weather will be nice enough to make it out there from Bahia Honda.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry bout that


----------

